# My DNP plan, advice needed, Pre Hol



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi,

I have decided to give DNP a shot, to try and shift a fair bit of fat before my holiday. Now I've done a lot of research, but seems to be so much out there, are there any good 'standard cycles' out there too look at?

I was hoping to run for 14 days. I go away on the 28th of June, so want to be looking at my best then. I was thinking it may be best to start on Monday 9th and Finishing 14 days later, that will give me 5 days before I fly. In that time should my muscles fill back up, and I lose any water retention and bloat?

I was hoping to start with 125mg for first 4 days maybe, then up to 250mg and not go any higher?

Supplementing with -

Vit C - 3000mg a day

Vit E- 800iu a day

ALA - 1200mg a day

Lucazade for when needed

I'll keep carbs below 50g, and eat around 600 cals below maintenance, my diet is pretty much bang on now

I am currently 228lb, 6'5"

Does all the above look ok first of all? And my time scales, would that be best time to run it, so that I look at my best for my holiday?

Cheers Steve


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

Sorry, just to add, sitting at around 15% body fat now, so around the time I start I should hope to be below that


----------



## night06 (May 1, 2014)

sounds good to me maybe stay on 125mg for 4-5 days, when u still feel good and comfortable up the dosage to 250mg, personally I wouldnt go above that, its just not worth when ur diet is in check... and please dont get greedy- DNP works - treat it with respect, remember to be strict on your diet and keep up your cal deficit


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

steve89 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have decided to give DNP a shot, to try and shift a fair bit of fat before my holiday. Now I've done a lot of research, but seems to be so much out there, are there any good 'standard cycles' out there too look at?
> 
> ...


From my experience, I would do 250 mg from day 1 to 15 and I would eat a minimum of 150 grs of carbs. Reason is you will feel very very miserable without them, lethargic, anemic and sleepy.

Now as for the results, after you stop the dose you will need 4-5 days to get lean and see your new physique so if you wanna match a date you have to take into account these days. Don't get conclusions about your cycle until these 4-5 days have passed, believe me, these 2 weeks you will be fooled by the water retention.

I lost 6 kg of fat in 2 weeks at 250 mg with 2000 calories a day, 200 grs of carbs, 150 grs of protein and 65 grs of fat.

Theory says that you have to have a clean low carbed diet to lose fat but trust me, with DNP everything changes, the world changes.

You will find that, in order to carry on with this, you need to rely on food, you will need carbs and you need to eat food, don't starve yourself, the DNP will make you shredded regardless of the carb intake.


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

Big Man 123 said:


> From my experience, I would do 250 mg from day 1 to 15 and I would eat a minimum of 150 grs of carbs. Reason is you will feel very very miserable without them, lethargic, anemic and sleepy.
> 
> Now as for the results, after you stop the dose you will need 4-5 days to get lean and see your new physique so if you wanna match a date you have to take into account these days. Don't get conclusions about your cycle until these 4-5 days have passed, believe me, these 2 weeks you will be fooled by the water retention.
> 
> ...


Many thanks your reply bud, really appriciate it. This is obviously a big step to where I want to get, but does have it's obvious down falls. So having your input really helps.

As I said, I plan to have my last dose on Monday the 23rd of June, and I fly on the Saturday the 28th of June. Would you say that is enough time to get rid of any water retention and have my muscles looking pumped and lean? What kind of a diet would you have in this 5 day period, to get me looking at my best, full muscles and no bloat?

My diet at the moment is -

Breakfast

150g steak with 2 poached eggs and 75g brown rice

Gym

Protein shake, 1 tin of tuna, 100g cottage cheese, 75g of brown rice

Dinner

300g chicken with loads of veg

Tea

300g of chicken with loads if veg

Shake before bed

Would that be suitable whilst on DNP cycle? I've read about eating a lot of fruit, how much fruit should I be consuming whilst on DNP.

Any need for t3 for the 2 weeks that I'm on,

I a also running a low dose if Test E at 250mg a week

Steve


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

night06 said:


> sounds good to me maybe stay on 125mg for 4-5 days, when u still feel good and comfortable up the dosage to 250mg, personally I wouldnt go above that, its just not worth when ur diet is in check... and please dont get greedy- DNP works - treat it with respect, remember to be strict on your diet and keep up your cal deficit


Cheers for your reply mate, no I wouldn't go above 250, from what I've read and seen that kind of dose is perfect, and not worth risking going higher


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

Have I got all my supplements right? I'm purchasing it all this eve. Cheers guys


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

Anybody? I want to get this right first time


----------



## mannersjay (Aug 19, 2013)

Looks decent, for 14 days, you should be fine. T3 helps with the fatloss and some say it helps with lethargy (never helped me personally, so I can only speak for myself), and fat rebound afterwards, but can be catabolic (is for me). For shorter cycles you don't need it, so I wouldn't for 14 days. Fish oil help me with the fatloss very nicely, and caffeine tabs and pineapple chunks for lethargy. You can start at 125mg or 250mg for the 1st 4 days and after that, your body will tell you where to go from there. I know people that can't handle 250mg a day and go down to 125mg a day, or take 250mg every other day. In my opinion, there is never a need to go over 500mg, but once again, I only speak for myself. If you read enough of these forums, you see people claiming to have taken 750mg a day, and whilst that may well be true, that's WAY too much for me. Don't up your dose by more than 125mg a day and wait a few days before assessing if you want to go up again. DNP has like a half life of like 36 hrs, so it does build up in you and will catch you out quickly if you take too much. I'm sure you're aware of the sides of DNP, and trust me, they are not nice. I've been too lethargic to even walk, been sent home from work early, and lost loads of strength in the space of a week and taken ages to get that strength back even after I've come off it. The sweating will be the least of your problems. Find your sweet spot where you can feel it, but it doesn't impede you from going to the gym, work, or feeling like you have the fever from hell. You don't need to feel like crap for it to be working. I have never bloated off DNP, but from those that do, I hear 10 days just to be safe.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

steve89 said:


> Anybody? I want to get this right first time


your supps look right, start on 250mg a day, if its a quick loss plan for holiday im sure you'll get through the pain of it, but 250 isnt much for some.

as for carbs, 50g a day should be ok, you will quickly know if it isnt enough. i used about 25g in post. and 40-50g pre workout about an hour before with only veg carbs on non training days.

the time scale looks fine, should be refilled by the time you get there. just avoid the largers and beers or you'll probably bloat up


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

mannersjay said:


> Looks decent, for 14 days, you should be fine. T3 helps with the fatloss and some say it helps with lethargy (never helped me personally, so I can only speak for myself), and fat rebound afterwards, but can be catabolic (is for me). For shorter cycles you don't need it, so I wouldn't for 14 days. Fish oil help me with the fatloss very nicely, and caffeine tabs and pineapple chunks for lethargy. You can start at 125mg or 250mg for the 1st 4 days and after that, your body will tell you where to go from there. I know people that can't handle 250mg a day and go down to 125mg a day, or take 250mg every other day. In my opinion, there is never a need to go over 500mg, but once again, I only speak for myself. If you read enough of these forums, you see people claiming to have taken 750mg a day, and whilst that may well be true, that's WAY too much for me. Don't up your dose by more than 125mg a day and wait a few days before assessing if you want to go up again. DNP has like a half life of like 36 hrs, so it does build up in you and will catch you out quickly if you take too much. I'm sure you're aware of the sides of DNP, and trust me, they are not nice. I've been too lethargic to even walk, been sent home from work early, and lost loads of strength in the space of a week and taken ages to get that strength back even after I've come off it. The sweating will be the least of your problems. Find your sweet spot where you can feel it, but it doesn't impede you from going to the gym, work, or feeling like you have the fever from hell. You don't need to feel like crap for it to be working. I have never bloated off DNP, but from those that do, I hear 10 days just to be safe.


Thanks for your advice mate, I think I'll do 125 for 3 days then 250 for the remaining 11, and I will not go any higher. How long did it take you to get your strength back. Was you taking anything to retain muscle whilst on the low cals? Low test or var?


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

Boshlop said:


> your supps look right, start on 250mg a day, if its a quick loss plan for holiday im sure you'll get through the pain of it, but 250 isnt much for some.
> 
> as for carbs, 50g a day should be ok, you will quickly know if it isnt enough. i used about 25g in post. and 40-50g pre workout about an hour before with only veg carbs on non training days.
> 
> the time scale looks fine, should be refilled by the time you get there. just avoid the largers and beers or you'll probably bloat up


Yes I'll be avoiding lager I hope anyway  cheers for your input mate, I'm just a bit sceptical about jumping on straight on 250, so going to do 3 days atleast at 125 I think


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

I've seen people taking electrolyte tabs? I've not included these in the plan, would it be worth adding these?


----------



## mannersjay (Aug 19, 2013)

steve89 said:


> Thanks for your advice mate, I think I'll do 125 for 3 days then 250 for the remaining 11, and I will not go any higher. How long did it take you to get your strength back. Was you taking anything to retain muscle whilst on the low cals? Low test or var?


No probs fella. I would only see the real need to take anything to retain muscle if I was taking T3, because that took quite a bit of muscle off me. I've done a couple of cycles without T3 and without running test or anything and my muscle was fine. DNP alone is muscle sparing. Your muscle will look flat after a few days regardless of what you take, but shouldn't see actual muscle loss. I just keep the protein up and go easy on the carbs. Having said that, I see you're running low test, which quite a few do on DNP, and it certainly won't do you any harm.


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

I have now got my DNP, Yellow Magic 125mg tabs, I thought they were going to be caps. After looking into this, that is how they now come isn't it?

Now with dosage, if I was too do 250mg a day, when would you take them? Would you take them at seperate times? I want to keep sides down as much as possible for my working hours, 1pm-8pm

Cheers guys! Going to start a log tomorrow


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Don't see why people preach about low carbs on DNP. I don't use DNP myself, but it raises metabolism by like %50 if you think you need to carb deplete ASWELL to lose fat... then something is wrong else where.


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Don't see why people preach about low carbs on DNP. I don't use DNP myself, but it raises metabolism by like %50 if you think you need to carb deplete ASWELL to lose fat... then something is wrong else where.


Mainly down to carbs raising body temp


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Big Man 123 said:


> From my experience, I would do 250 mg from day 1 to 15 and I would eat a minimum of 150 grs of carbs. Reason is you will feel very very miserable without them, lethargic, anemic and sleepy.
> 
> Now as for the results, after you stop the dose you will need 4-5 days to get lean and see your new physique so if you wanna match a date you have to take into account these days. Don't get conclusions about your cycle until these 4-5 days have passed, believe me, these 2 weeks you will be fooled by the water retention.
> 
> ...


it has been suggested you NEED carbs to get the full benefit out of DNP. not sure why, but Ausbuilt used to talk about it firing your metabolism, and the burn you felt afterwards was indicative of its function.

not sure which thread it was though. but yeah you are one of the few people who suggest you take carbs with it


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

Ok guys time to start purchasing my supps. I'm not sure wether or not I need to run a small dose of t3. Would you DNP experts advise on doing so


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Look into DNP rebound, I stopped DNP 6 days before i went on holiday last year and rebounded loads. I would bring forward your plans by a week so you the recovery time from DNP to leave your system, plus an additional week eating slightly under maintenance for your body to adapt.

Or your body will be loosing 3+lb per week, then you go on holiday just as the DNP leaves ya system, you then eat and drink **** loads...........


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Don't see why people preach about low carbs on DNP. I don't use DNP myself, but it raises metabolism by like %50 if you think you need to carb deplete ASWELL to lose fat... then something is wrong else where.


Dont need low carbs, but have to be selective, I used fructose for carbs and kept under 100 per day. 250mg per day should raise metabolism by 67%, youll be warm, if you eat starchy carbs on top then the body will get even warmer trying to convert the carbs into energy. Its one of the sides.

Regarding T3, i did 2 x 12 day cycles last year and didnt use t3. Maybe have some on hand just in case?


----------



## Matthew5 (Mar 17, 2011)

If you have the tabs why don't you just start now? Run it at 125mg for 3 weeks, more comfortable dose and you will lose more bf.


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

Madoxx said:


> Look into DNP rebound, I stopped DNP 6 days before i went on holiday last year and rebounded loads. I would bring forward your plans by a week so you the recovery time from DNP to leave your system, plus an additional week eating slightly under maintenance for your body to adapt.
> 
> Or your body will be loosing 3+lb per week, then you go on holiday just as the DNP leaves ya system, you then eat and drink **** loads...........


Problem is, I am at a festival the weekend if the 7th and 8th so can not really do any shorter, as ill be drinking that weekend. How about if I ran for 10 days? Then I'd have a full week?


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Does this work for you?

You start tonight at a low dose, it wont generate a huge weight loss but it will tell you how your body reacts to DNP. If you feel ok at 125mg then on part 2, you can run at a higher dose of 250mg



Ive allowed time for the DNP to leave your system for the festival and for the holiday


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

Madoxx said:


> Does this work for you?
> 
> You start tonight at a low dose, it wont generate a huge weight loss but it will tell you how your body reacts to DNP. If you feel ok at 125mg then on part 2, you can run at a higher dose of 250mg
> 
> ...


Wow, thanks a lot for that mate. Your a star. Looks good too. What about t3, would you run that when I go for the 250 dose? As for diet, would you stay clear from carbs, just get them from fruits


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

I didnt need t3 last year, your not actually on it that long. Plus your not carb depleting before second run due to beer & kebabs.

Im on DNP atm, im avoiding starchy carbs, rice potato etc, im on day 4 and have been living on a keto diet. Ill start introducing fruit on the weekend if I feel lethargic


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

You havent mentioned water intake? whats ya plans?


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

Madoxx said:


> I didnt need t3 last year, your not actually on it that long. Plus your not carb depleting before second run due to beer & kebabs.
> 
> Im on DNP atm, im avoiding starchy carbs, rice potato etc, im on day 4 and have been living on a keto diet. Ill start introducing fruit on the weekend if I feel lethargic


Ok, so would you leave the t3 for now. Should I be looking for any signs to say that I need it?

I've got no electrolytes to hand, are there any retail shops that stock them or have to order online?


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

Madoxx said:


> You havent mentioned water intake? whats ya plans?


I already drink around 6litres a day


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

T3 combats lethargy, so if you feel like a teenager and refuse to get out of bed , get some. I didnt use it, felt a bit zombie ish tho 

Electrolytes can be bought from boots, prob best bet if u need asap is holland and barrets. They currently have a buy 1 get one for a penny offer on.

I got mine for myprotien, massive tub and lasted ages


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

Madoxx said:


> T3 combats lethargy, so if you feel like a teenager and refuse to get out of bed , get some. I didnt use it, felt a bit zombie ish tho
> 
> Electrolytes can be bought from boots, prob best bet if u need asap is holland and barrets. They currently have a buy 1 get one for a penny offer on.
> 
> I got mine for myprotien, massive tub and lasted ages


Mate you have been a bloody massive help, I'm going to run that. Great idea to check my tollorace to it. Do you take anything as a precaution for an allergic reaction? I may just have t3 to hand just Incase I feel that way on 250, what dose of t3 would you run if I was too. Going to start tomoz, once all supps are in place


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Ive never used T3 (Have some in cupboard just in case)

We have a resident expert here called @DiggyV im sure he will check over whats been said and advise on T3.

Regarding allergic reaction, i never got it, but a simple antihistamine is avaiable at short notice over the counter


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

steve89 said:


> Mate you have been a bloody massive help, I'm going to run that. Great idea to check my tollorace to it. Do you take anything as a precaution for an allergic reaction? I may just have t3 to hand just Incase I feel that way on 250, what dose of t3 would you run if I was too. Going to start tomoz, once all supps are in place


The allergic reaction accounts for less than 10% of all people, and most don't realise even then. Basically it can vary from a very mild rash that you would probably just put down to heat, through do a very itchy, raised and inflamed one. Piriton tablets - or any other antihistamine will do the job, normally I would say take the AH and lay of the DNP for 24-48 hours. Then restart with the piriton in place. Some people find that they dont need the piriton once they restart but it is very much an individual thing.

On T3, this again is down to you and how you feel. I have done 250mg with and without T3, and while it is easier with teh T3, it was in no way impossible without. Above 250mg I would suggest you should be taking it. As far as dose, I always reckon on 25-50mcg at 250mg DNP, start on 25 if you need it and see how you go.

You are only replacing that which is not being converted from T4.

the whole area of T3 is a hot topic on the subject of DNP. I know there is one particularly vociferous guy on another forum, whose posts seem to be read as if they are handed down from some higher being and cannot in anyway be questioned, who had free and total T3 tests done through a DNP cycle - although I have not ever seen any proof of this other than him stating it. He claims there is no change in T3. Personally I unavoidably had to get a set of bloods done once during a DNP cycle, when I was running 250mg and mine were about 20% down. they were back to normal some 6 weeks later. However there could be a number of reasons for this, and without further testing and experimentation there is nothing concrete.

However my experience with DNP, and also with T3, leads me to believe there is some correlation.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

steve89 said:


> Mate you have been a bloody massive help, I'm going to run that. Great idea to check my tollorace to it. Do you take anything as a precaution for an allergic reaction? I may just have t3 to hand just Incase I feel that way on 250, what dose of t3 would you run if I was too. Going to start tomoz, once all supps are in place


I dropped my dnp 2days before I went away last year. The water dropped off a couple days into my hol and I enjoyed plenty of food (stupid amounts) and filled out and looked leaner and leaner everyday.

Duno if this helps but was my experience anyway.


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

DiggyV said:


> The allergic reaction accounts for less than 10% of all people, and most don't realise even then. Basically it can vary from a very mild rash that you would probably just put down to heat, through do a very itchy, raised and inflamed one. Piriton tablets - or any other antihistamine will do the job, normally I would say take the AH and lay of the DNP for 24-48 hours. Then restart with the piriton in place. Some people find that they dont need the piriton once they restart but it is very much an individual thing.
> 
> On T3, this again is down to you and how you feel. I have done 250mg with and without T3, and while it is easier with teh T3, it was in no way impossible without. Above 250mg I would suggest you should be taking it. As far as dose, I always reckon on 25-50mcg at 250mg DNP, start on 25 if you need it and see how you go.
> 
> ...


 Unreal advice as per!! I think I'll run a low dose on t3 to be side!!


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

Growing Lad said:


> I dropped my dnp 2days before I went away last year. The water dropped off a couple days into my hol and I enjoyed plenty of food (stupid amounts) and filled out and looked leaner and leaner everyday.
> 
> Duno if this helps but was my experience anyway.


How did you run it mate? And how long for? And what fat did you drop? How did you find everything whilst on it


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Growing Lad said:


> I dropped my dnp 2days before I went away last year. The water dropped off a couple days into my hol and I enjoyed plenty of food (stupid amounts) and filled out and looked leaner and leaner everyday.
> 
> Duno if this helps but was my experience anyway.


I wouldnt do this, your off to a hot country? drinking beer which dehyrates you? I would personalyl get as much DNP out of system before flying


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

steve89 said:


> How did you run it mate? And how long for? And what fat did you drop? How did you find everything whilst on it


Hey bud, I've used Dnp extensively so know my limits. I don't recommend trying it whatsoever but I ran 500-750mg dhacks dnp EOD for 4weeks

Eod meant I could train with weights eod with intensity still and I did 45mins cardio daily. Ate at maintenance. I lost 10kgs at the lowest point, more like 7.5 once I filled back up with glycogen. Didn't get bf tested but had abs relaxed, sitting down etc and veiny to the point of being disgusting.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Madoxx said:


> I wouldnt do this, your off to a hot country? drinking beer which dehyrates you? I would personalyl get as much DNP out of system before flying


Personally for me the crystal dnp heat leaves me to the point of not affecting me within 48hours. And I was ****ing clear after 2days on holiday. Don't drink so not a concern for myself.


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

Madoxx said:


> I wouldnt do this, your off to a hot country? drinking beer which dehyrates you? I would personalyl get as much DNP out of system before flying


I'm not mate, running exactly as you planned ha


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

Madoxx said:


> Does this work for you?
> 
> You start tonight at a low dose, it wont generate a huge weight loss but it will tell you how your body reacts to DNP. If you feel ok at 125mg then on part 2, you can run at a higher dose of 250mg
> 
> ...


Would you advise taking before bed? To minimise sides during the day?


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

steve89 said:


> Would you advise taking before bed? To minimise sides during the day?


Thats how I run it  Unless on 375, then I do 250 for bed and 125 in morning....... but I only last 5 days at that dose and chickened out back to 250mg

You wont feel anything tonight but by sunday you may need a thin blanket instead of a quilt 

P.s - Congrats on silver status


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

any you guys find your training suffers from dnp??


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

Ok so I got all my sups. Going to run 125 mg a day, taken in the evening (took my first today around 8pm).

Taking the following supps for these first 3 days (using a short term to test tolerance to the drug )

Vit C - 4g a day split into morning and afternoon

Vit E - 800iu morning

ALA - 800mg morning

Taurine - 9g spread throughout the day

Electrolyte Tabs - 2 tabs, 1 in the morning and 1 straight after training

Now I do feel as though I had my pants pulled down in holland and barrats, especially on the ALA. So looking for another cheap source online now as I havnt got much.

Took my first 125mg tab around 8pm, lay in bed now I do feel as though I could be slightly warmer, could be mind games.

I was not totally sure what electolytes to get, do these look ok


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

H&B will sell 100mg caps for ALA or maybe 200mg, I just ordered these from ebay - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111354476643?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

120 caps @ 600mg each cap for under 14 quid.


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

Madoxx said:


> H&B will sell 100mg caps for ALA or maybe 200mg, I just ordered these from ebay - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111354476643?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> 120 caps @ 600mg each cap for under 14 quid.


Cheers mate. Yea I got them from H&B for now, just to get me going. Will order my next lot from eBay,

Woke up this morning a little hotter than usual,

Had my first weigh in this morning, doing it as soon as I wake up, weighed in at 223 lb


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

steve89 said:


> Cheers mate. Yea I got them from H&B for now, just to get me going. Will order my next lot from eBay,
> 
> Woke up this morning a little hotter than usual,
> 
> Had my first weigh in this morning, doing it as soon as I wake up, weighed in at 223 lb


Give it a few days and you should be waking up pretty warm in the night. Ive just done 5 days on 125mg, but I know i can handle up to 375mg so front loaded the 5 day spin with 2 x 250mg doses to get the active DNP higher


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

Played golf today in the sun, was all good


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

Yday felt very warm in work, last night wasn't too bad, not sweaty at all really. Last night was my last dose before my festival at the weekend. So this little 4 day trial has shown I am showing no bad reactions to DNP, so will jump straight into 250mg on Monday, for 12 days  looking forward to it!!


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

After my first little trial, I have noticed a few little red spots on my stomach, could I be being paranoid or should I take some piriton or sometbing


----------



## night06 (May 1, 2014)

paranoid..


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

Is there anyway I can change the tittle of my thread? To say 'now with log' or should I start a new thread?


----------

